# Pictures after Year 1: Dakota, the Super Duper Dapper Little Poodle Dude



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy birthday Dude! You look super dooper dapper in your bow tie!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

happy birthday, dakota. you are going to have a very very long life, because it takes a long long life to live up to your name and titles! yay! :birthday:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

SUPER DUPER DAPPER LITTLE POODLE DUDES DESERVE A BIG SUPER DUPER


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy birthday Dakota SDDLPD!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday little dude !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dapper Dude!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes! Super Duper Dapper Little Poodle Dude suits Dakota to a T! 

Happy Birthday, Dakota!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy 1st Birthday, Dakota! Hope you had fun even though you had to stay indoors. You are the same size Maizie was at 12 weeks old


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAKOTA!!!*
_
In honor of your big day, Ari and I donned our best imitations of Super Duper Dapper Little Poodle Dude attire. Ari also got you some imaginary presents and a big tasty imaginary cupcake!_

*HBD S.D.D.L.P.D.!!!*


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dakota! Hope you got lots of love and treats and toys (tell your mom that hundreds are just not enough!) Many, many more to come for sure!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Dakota thanks you all for your birthday wishes and appreciates Sophie Anne's and Ari''s bow ties and costumes and cupcake and gift. We laughed. We cried. It was good.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

A little late, but Happy 1st Birthday Poodle Dude Dakota! ???


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Happiest of Birthdays, Super Duper Dapper Little Poodle Dude!! You are blueing up before our eyes ! Such a handsome, ready to go and do it all guy!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Happy belated birthday Dakota. I'm sorry I'm late...been busy lately and not on PF much...just popped in to wish you a wonderful year to come. You sure are a handsome fella and bring your family so much joy.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Today is Neeka's birthday, who is 5 years. My DH and I are taking both birthday doggies to our local pet store for them to pick out toys. If you are into Astrology, both Dakota and Neeka are Capricorns, or Cappies for short.

It is a relief to me to have gotten through that first puppy year. Dakota is still a handful (duh, Super Poodle Dude!) but he listens better and Neeka and him are playing better all the time.

*Happy Birthday Week, Dakota and Neeka!*


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*Visit to PetsMart for the Birthday Buddies*

Even though Neeka and Dakota are NOT toy deprived, we took them for a ride to PetsMart today to get some toys. My DH handled Neeka and I handled Dakota.

Last time Dakota was in a pet store, he marked. He was very good today. This store was crowded and there was even a lesson going on in the middle of it. So it was noisy. At one time a lot of people wanted to say hi to Dakota and there were small children around. So I picked him up so they could pet him without him trying to jump on the children. I did have a no-pull harness on him which helped but I really need to spend more time training Dakota to sit when meeting new people.

I turned around to leave the group and a woman came over to ask if her son could pet Dakota. Of course, I said yes, and I just held him while the boy pet his head. Dakota leaned forward and licked his nose, which he does to me all the time.

So we got toys, a new sweater, and both Neeka and Dakota got a lot of attention. A good day.

At home they played a while, ate lunch, and everyone is now taking a nap.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*January 2016 snow*

It is hard to take a picture of Dakota in the snow because he rarely slows down. Our backyard is fairly small but he does the best he can. Notice he prefers not to use the paths my DH carefully created for our older dog Phoenix.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy BIrhtday, Dakota!!!

How do you like a poodle as compared to a PWD?

I also have both (my pwd has the improper short/shedding coat though), and I have to say, while I think Echo is a super duper dog, I really prefer the poodle


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I really like both the Portuguese Water Dog personality and the poodle personality. They are both non-shedding dogs (normally). But the PWDs are now bigger than I want. So the mini poodle is a good size for me although my DH likes a bigger dog. I think I like poodles first and PWDs second.

I do not know how many more dogs we will get. We are in our 60's, but the best scenario is a small PWD like Neeka and a mini poodle. Kind of the best of both worlds.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> I really like both the Portuguese Water Dog personality and the poodle personality. They are both non-shedding dogs (normally). But the PWDs are now bigger than I want. So the mini poodle is a good size for me although my DH likes a bigger dog. I think I like poodles first and PWDs second.
> 
> I do not know how many more dogs we will get. We are in our 60's, but the best scenario is a small PWD like Neeka and a mini poodle. Kind of the best of both worlds.


There was a gal on the old aol dog boards who had a PWD. The dog's name was Nico( it's been a long time but I think that's how it is spelled). She loved her dog so much, and lavished her with gifts and outfits. She also celebrated birthdays, and enjoyed sharing pictures of her precious Nico. I bet you and her would get along great!


BTW, for some reason, I thought you were much younger than me (I'm 62). I don't know why I thought that, but I guess going by your posts, I just thought you were. Seriously, going by your posts, I was thinking middle to maybe late 40's. Please don't take that the wrong way. I mean it as a compliment. 
It just goes to show that the written word doesn't always reveal the complete truth about a person.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't cha know, Kathy? 60 is the new 40.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

It is hard for me to take good pictures of Dakota in the winter with the low level light inside. I hope to get more good pictures when Spring gets here, but here are a few of my little poodle Dude.

Dakota helping me out with the laundry (or the dryer sheet at least)









Dakota with his favorite new toy, a soft ring that squeaks and bounces when thrown. I can throw this ring all around the living room and he will retrieve it and bring it back to me to throw until his little tongue is hanging out the side of his face. The ring is also good for tugging games.

















_*Happy Early St. Pat's Day!*_


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Erin go Bragh! He's ready to lead the parade! Happy Birthday too!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I missed your Birthday mention to lovely Neeka, who is so important to Dakota and you and DH! Happy very late Birthday, Neeka! I wish you and your wonderful bow-tied brother a wonderful spring season !


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, Mfmst, and Streetcar.

Yes, Neeka's birthday is just 4 days after Dakota's. So we will most likely celebrate them together most years. Dakota still tries to bully Neeka but I know Neeka is so glad he is here. They are both playful dogs and they take turns chasing each other. Neeka (the bigger dog) wants to lay on my lap, and Dakota is content laying beside me on the couch. So they are each finding their spot.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry I missed this thread and his birthday! He is such a handsome poodle❤


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I, too, was slow to join the birthday wagon. Happy belated birthday to both your dogs. Do you think that Dakota has reached his final color now, or do you think his blue is still evolving? He seems really dark, but some blues do remain very dark. At any rate, he is a lovely color.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh I love his bowtie! He looks so dapper - what a fitting nickname for him!

And his expression in that last picture with the red ring! he's clearly so excited!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Charmed said:


> Do you think that Dakota has reached his final color now, or do you think his blue is still evolving? He seems really dark, but some blues do remain very dark. At any rate, he is a lovely color.


No, Dakota is still young, just over a year. Blue poodles usually gray up around 2-3 years. So this time next year (2017) Dakota should be looking more like Pushkin or Racer, other blue poodles on this forum.

Blue poodles only have one fading gene and take longer to fade. Silver poodles with two fading genes get lighter much faster.

I started a thread on blue poodles because they stay black so long, their owners keep asking, "When will he lighten up?"


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

:aetsch:
Happy Birthday Dakota!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*A good day in winter for outside play*

Today is was nearly 60 degree in mid-March. So I took a rubber tire toy and a ball outside to play retrieve with Dakota. He likes to chase both, but I put them on the ground to see which he preferred. He picked the tire.









Neeka does not like to retrieve as Dakota does. She wants to play chase and tugging games with a soft squeaky toy. Neeka does not like hard toys like Dakota does, so she just observed.

I let the Dakota and Neeka chase each other for a while before I played retrieve with Dakota. So Neeka got a workout as well.


----------



## Singin' The Blues (Aug 9, 2014)

*Belated Happy Birthday!!*

Hi, MiniPoo,

I just got back on this forum after being gone for quite some time. I have to wish Dakota a happy 1st birthday!! I had been looking for a standard blue poodle, but decided on a blue mini instead. My 3-year-old red spoo became very ill at the age of 1, and I so wanted to continue him in agility but had to stop. So I did a lot of research on finding a super breeder of blue minis that had great genetic testing, great agility backgrounds, and tails!!! I found Estelle at Safranne - I think your Dakota has the same parents as my pup, Sprig. Her parents are Cyndi and Deck. I would love to know if they are related!! This picture was taken a few weeks ago - she was about 7 months old
I absolutely love this puppy!!!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*Dakota 13-14 months*

Here are a few pictures, some of which were in another thread about Dakota with his favorite toy, a Kong wheel.

All 3 dogs waiting in bathroom to get their teeth brushed.









Dakota with black bow tie. The tie is the same color as his coat. I need to take a picture from a better angle.

















Dakota and his Kong wheel

































Dakota lying in the sun from the window on a stadium blanket on top of 3 pillows. His favorite spot after the sunroom.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Singin' The Blues said:


> Hi, MiniPoo,
> 
> I just got back on this forum after being gone for quite some time. I have to wish Dakota a happy 1st birthday!! I had been looking for a standard blue poodle, but decided on a blue mini instead. My 3-year-old red spoo became very ill at the age of 1, and I so wanted to continue him in agility but had to stop. So I did a lot of research on finding a super breeder of blue minis that had great genetic testing, great agility backgrounds, and tails!!! I found Estelle at Safranne - I think your Dakota has the same parents as my pup, Sprig. Her parents are Cyndi and Deck. I would love to know if they are related!! This picture was taken a few weeks ago - she was about 7 months old
> I absolutely love this puppy!!!


Yes, your Sprig and my Dakota are sister and brother. Estelle did a repeat breeding of Cyndi and Dekker. It will be interesting to watch them as they grow up. If I ever get a CGC for Dakota (We are taking another class in April) I can take him to agility classes and see if we can put his jumping ability to good effect.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*Dakota jumping and running*

We got a 2nd camera for me that is more of a point and shoot camera. There is still a learning curve of how to take a good picture but I am practicing taking pictures of Dakota running with Neeka and jumping in the house. Here are a few.

OUTSIDE PLAYING: 

























Dakota tries to keep the toy away from Neeka by staying on the other side of the tree.









INSIDE:


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*Dakota at about 1.5 years*

I haven't had a good chance to take some really good pictures of him but I want to include pictures at various ages so that I can track his "graying up" as he turns to blue. So here are a few more from recent months.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

One more picture of Dakota where it looks a little like he is smiling.


----------

